# Monitor has a red tint



## Crius (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm using a Hyundai Q770 monitor and a Geforce FX 5600SE graphics card. 

The red tint is very light and the colours are mostly normal in Windows. But when I play games like Freespace 2 or Uru (especially in the shadows) the red tint becomes very strong.

I've tried toggling the monitors colour functions and the graphic cards colours but the tint won't go away

I've attached a jpeg of the FreeSpace starting menu. The background should be black, but as you can (hopefully) see it has that irritating red tint 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Crius (Jan 23, 2004)

And this is what Uru looks like:

On other pc's the colours are.. erm, normal...


----------



## barfly (Mar 27, 2003)

sorry , but iv'e looked at both jpegs and they look ok.

try another monitor

it may be that the red gun is flaring, time to get a new one


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

When the problem is with the monitor itself, a screen shot cannot show the nature of the problem. 

The screen shot simply shows what the computer is sending to the monitor, not what the monitor may decide to show.

In this case it suggests that its definitely a monitor problem, likely a failure of one color.


----------



## sedgwic (Aug 23, 2003)

ok, i don't know JACK about what this means, but my monitor (philips magnavox) has an option to change the color temperature. when set at 9300ºK it's normal and at 6500ºK it's tinted red. you might want to check that. 

also, a friend's monitor was showing a red tint, occasionally, a few years ago, but now it's fine. i just IM'ed him about it, he said when it used to tint itself he'd just turn it off and on until it went normal. but it's been fine for at least two years now.

i worked at a circuit city once and i remember a TV tech telling me that all the other guys (vcr, audio, microwaves, etc.) had it easier, because their problems can always be clearly defined since everything they worked on was solid state, but introducing one tube into the puzzle, even a CRT, makes everything fuzzy in its logic. before you decide to trash the monitor use the old TV tech secret, bang the heck out of it.

(all of my computer components know what a good whoopin' is)
sedg


----------



## Crius (Jan 23, 2004)

My monitor, as well as the rest of py pc, is brand new. When I set it at 9300°K and 6500°K the red is even worse.

I tried using the old TV tech secret o) but nothing happened.

Switching it on and off does nothing either.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Try your monitor on a different pc or try a friends monitor on yours. It could be either the monitor or the graphic card causing the problem. Does the monitor look ok in Safe mode? If so see if there is a newer driver for your graphics card. 

P.S. New doesn't always mean good. BOL


----------



## Grenge (Mar 22, 1999)

Check the connection of the monitor cable at the PC and the monitor (If it has a connector on both ends). Also check that the video card is tight in the AGP slot.
My monitor has this problem but it is usually a yellow tint, and i just have to adjust the cable at the PC and it fixes it.


----------

